

My first Google App: Six Degrees of Separation in Wikipedia - wiki-hop
http://www.wiki-hop.org/

======
anonymousu1234
Maybe I'm stupid, but I don't understand what to write in the fields :s.

~~~
wiki-hop
No worries, try typing in names of famous people, something like the
following: <http://www.wiki-hop.org/#!/Larry_Page//Kevin_Bacon>

